
GitHub is used for anti-censorship on Peking University student's protesting - wsxiaoys
https://github.com/sikaozhe1997/Xin-Yue
======
mutoo
A large amount of Chinese Github users feeling bad for gov would ban Github
due to this repo. [https://github.com/sikaozhe1997/Xin-
Yue/issues](https://github.com/sikaozhe1997/Xin-Yue/issues)

------
wsxiaoys
Context: [https://supchina.com/2018/04/23/beida-student-to-school-
stop...](https://supchina.com/2018/04/23/beida-student-to-school-stop-trying-
to-gag-me-on-rape-case/)

Suggestions for title welcome

